# 36 preemie at 6 weeks..what are they like?



## babymad

As the title says, my little boy is now 6 weeks old. At her last visit the health visitor said he would probably laugh and smile a few weeks later so I get that he'll be a bit later with milestones.

I just wondered what babies are typically like at 6 weeks. Mine just eats and sleeps. He's a bit grizzly after feeds and if he stays awake he's grizzling. He doesn't really play. Should he be doing so? As I don't have a clue what he should be like I get a bit anxious, hence the post for any clues..

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## embojet

Molly was more prem, born at 29 weeks, but she pretty much just slept till 3 months, but is catching up fast now!


----------



## Logiebear

I've had 2 at 36 weeks and they both did everything exactly 4 weeks later. They smiled by 10 weeks etc.

Most non-prem babies smile by 6 weeks and that's pretty much it. They don't start grabbing rattles etc until around 10-12 weeks so your baby should start "playing" around 14-16 weeks. Just add 4 weeks onto the early milestones and you won't worry hun.

Tkae care xxx


----------



## babymad

thank you very much embojet and logiebear for taking the time to reply. I really appreciate it. You've made me feel tons better.x


----------



## Cazzyg

My little girl was born at 36 weeks and she didn't do much at all until she was a few months old. Her check with the health visitor were a few weeks later to take into account her corrected age. Now at 9 months, you would never know she was early.

Do you go to any mother and baby groups? It helped me get some 'points of reference' regarding what babies should be doing and reassured me that she wasn't miles behind. Remember that 6 week old babies are still tiny and don't do much other than eat, sleep, cry, poo and wee.


----------



## elinus

My daughter was 6 weeks early, she is now 3 1/2 months old and is doing really well. She is really alert, smiling and cooing loads and her weight has come along a treat. People are amazed when I tell them she is prem.
Ginaxxx


----------



## Bec L

Poppy was 6 weeks prem and didn't do much either at that age. I used to meet with my antenatal friends a lot and Poppy was ALWAYS asleep, she just seemed to sleep and sleep (except at night when she was up loads!) Don't worry about it, sounds like you're all doing just fine xx


----------



## babymad

Thanks for all your replies. It's true that all my boy does is sleep or if he is awake he's usually grizzling because his nappy is wet or he's still hungry after a feed. He always falls asleep during feeds so I put him down in his basket and he wakes up straight away! After an hour we usually finish his bottle. I'm glad it's all normal and nothing to worry about.

I read babies have a growth spurt at 6 weeks regardless of whether they were premature or not. Did you all experience this?


----------



## AP

I would say Alex had her growth spurt between 5 - 6 weeks, it was scary how but she grew. And her weight has flown right up.


----------

